# Brancher plusieurs disques durs externes sur Time capsule



## pistache18 (16 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite brancher un hub sur le port usb de ma time machine et y connecter plusieurs disques durs. Est ce possible ?

Seront ils reconnus ?

Merci d'avance.

Olivier


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2009)

Oui sans problème.
Par contre n'oublies pas que le débit du port usb va se partager entre les différents disques branchés. Donc n'en branche pas trop tout de même!


----------



## pistache18 (16 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Oui sans problème.
> Par contre n'oublies pas que le débit du port usb va se partager entre les différents disques branchés. Donc n'en branche pas trop tout de même!


 
Merci pour ta réponse rapide.

Le débit est til divisé par le mombre de DD actifs, ou par le nombre de DD branchés ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2009)

En usb dès qu'on branche plusieurs périphériques sur le même port via un hub, le débit est réparti à égale valeur entre chaque périphérique branché (même si il n'en a pas besoin).

Si tu branches un disque dur et une souris, la souris se verra réserver le même débit que le disque dur, soit la moitié des 480 Mbits/s disponibles sur le port usb2.


----------



## pistache18 (17 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> En usb dès qu'on branche plusieurs périphériques sur le même port via un hub, le débit est réparti à égale valeur entre chaque périphérique branché (même si il n'en a pas besoin).
> 
> Si tu branches un disque dur et une souris, la souris se verra réserver le même débit que le disque dur, soit la moitié des 480 Mbits/s disponibles sur le port usb2.



Très  instructif, je ne savais pas. Merci pour ta réponse précise.

Alors, je suis parvenu à brancher et à lire le contenu d'un disque dur portable externe branché en usb sur Time Capsule.

Ceci étant, quand je lis une vidéo  présente  ce disque dur,  sur mon MacBook, (wifi) la vidéo subi quelques coupures. 

Aucun problème par contre si je branche directement le DD sur mon portable en usb.

Savez vous comment puis je remédier au problème de saccades ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Olivier


----------



## r e m y (17 Mai 2009)

Quand tu branches le disque usb en direct tu as un débit (théorique) de 480 Mb/s
En WiFi, tu es certainement connecté à ta TimeCapsule à 130 Mb/s, soit environ 4 fois moins....
Cest sans doute trop faible pour tes videos

Dans l'utilitaire Airport essaie de sélectionner le type de connection "802.11n (uniquement) en 5 GHz" si tu n'as que des périphériques compatibles 802.11n


----------



## pistache18 (18 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Quand tu branches le disque usb en direct tu as un débit (théorique) de 480 Mb/s
> En WiFi, tu es certainement connecté à ta TimeCapsule à 130 Mb/s, soit environ 4 fois moins....
> Cest sans doute trop faible pour tes videos
> 
> Dans l'utilitaire Airport essaie de sélectionner le type de connection "802.11n (uniquement) en 5 GHz" si tu n'as que des périphériques compatibles 802.11n



Merci Remy, vais essayer.


----------



## daphone (18 Mai 2009)

Je confirme chez moi, je lis des vidéos assez lourde depuis mes disques durs externe connectés en USB sur mon aiport extreme sans aucune saccades. Je suis en wifi N 5ghz par contre. 
Avoir deux ou trois disques dur connectés sur la borne ne ralentit pas le tout, car même si le débit  usb est divisé par le hub, cela reste toujours au dessus de la capacité du wifi donc...


----------



## pistache18 (1 Novembre 2009)

Une question : 

Dans utilitaire Airport / onglet "Sans fil" / option d'accès sans fil / taux de multidiffusion /
on a le choix entre 6 ; 9 ; 12 ; 18 ; ou bien 24 Mbps.

*Que signifie le "taux de multidiffusion" ? A t il un impact sur la vitesse de transfert lors d'une sauvegarde wifi ? Quel est l'inconvénient de choisir une valeur élevée ? 
*

Merci pour votre aide.

Olivier


----------

